# Substrate for grasshopper eggs



## JoeCapricorn (Aug 15, 2010)

Last year when I kept Eastern Lubbers I had a substrate that was about three inches deep. It was coconut fiber, but I found a downside that presented itself quickly when I tried using it to contain cricket eggs. It molded, very quickly, in a small container.

This year I have Eastern Lubbers, but I do not have them using a dirt substrate, instead there are just paper towels. The older female has quite a long abdomen, but I have not mated her yet. If I choose to do so, of course I'd need a deep substrate, but I want to make sure it will not mold and I also want something that is easy to maintain and clean, something that would not need to be changed - period. I may skim the top of it for poo, and reapply new stuff if it gets low from skimming, but once eggs are laid it is to stay in that container until the eggs themselves hatch. What can I do for a substrate, and what can I do to keep it from molding up, and what should I do with the eggs if they are laid and the female is mated?

Mantis keeping is easy compared to this, in my opinion, since the substrate for mantis eggs is pretty much available anywhere. I had two egg cases successfully hatch, even when one was a bit damaged when removed from the side of the enclosure.

I also have two M. bivattatus, who I will try to breed or I may release into my yard if I find a suitable supply of wild ones. Two Stripe grasshoppers are beautiful creatures, and I am going to try to introduce them to my yard - they are native to PA, up north 61 in Weiser State Forest there are plenty of them.

My last question is back to my older female Lubber. Her butt keeps yawning. The "jaws" of her ovipositor or pointy thing would open and close. She hasn't mated yet but her abdomen is quite long. What could this mean and is there anything I should do? She did this before, but no eggs popped out.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Last year when I kept Eastern Lubbers I had a substrate that was about three inches deep. It was coconut fiber, but I found a downside that presented itself quickly when I tried using it to contain cricket eggs. It molded, very quickly, in a small container.


what i use for crickets is the green sponge that you can use to keep cut flowers. they will lay there eggs in the sponge, just remove it and place it in a ten gal tank with heat to hatch them


JoeCapricorn said:


> My last question is back to my older female Lubber. Her butt keeps yawning. The "jaws" of her ovipositor or pointy thing would open and close. She hasn't mated yet but her abdomen is quite long. What could this mean and is there anything I should do? She did this before, but no eggs popped out.


 that one is a little tough it could be that she is "scenting" the air to attract a mate. but i could be wrong on that one


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually, Nickyp0, you were right. I put a male near her and he hopped on her and the two are still having grasshopper sex.


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 23, 2010)

Try using a deli cup with moist sand in it. They will find it so it doesn't need to be to large. A deli cup is easy to remove since you most defineatly need a diapause to hatch them.

Humm! Never thought about collecting there. I drive past the entrance everyday. I usually stick to the edges of our local Christmas tree farms.

Carl


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 17, 2010)

I suggest using 50% organic soil, mixed with 50% of fine coarse vermiculite. Before you mix it up, soak the vermiculite with water and squeeze it with your first. It is good and ready to mix with the soil if it only squeezes out a few drops.

After everything is mixed, place it in the container, and then mist it a few times.

Hope this helps! I used to breed crickets.


----------



## PeterF (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone know a rough estimate of how long the diapause should be for lubbers? Think it matters what type? We just got a chunk of beautiful ones from AZ and rearing them would be great.


----------

